# Cow tied with a rope



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

About 6 months ago a family moved in a couple of streets over...we pass that house every day. At first they made a large fenced in area and they had a cow in there...and he stayed in there for about 2 months...then one day we went by there and they had lots of chickens in that fenced area and the cow was on the outside of the fence...okay I know this next part is going to show my stupidity...buy hey...I guess I just wasn't thinking...anyway they built this little wooden run in for the cow...and everytime I went by that house I said to myself...how do they keep that cow on the property...there is no other fence around the place except that fenced in area...now with chickens in it...so today...I said to the hubby...how do they keep that cow in with no fence...he said that he often thought that too till one day when he went by and the cow had a rope around its neck and tied to the run in...:stars: so I flew into a fit of rage...I just couldn't believe that they were doing that...on the way back down the road I ask the hubby to slow down...and yeppers it has a rope around it neck...I felt bad for the cow...so is this a normal thing...my cows roam all over our acreage...but mine is fenced too.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

It's hard to know, I guess as long as it's getting plenty to eat, there's not much you can do. It seems cruel to me, but, it's not my cow. If she is being starved that would be a different story.
P.J.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Well, people do tether cows out, and they do fine.

Are you upset because it has a collar instead of a halter? I am not understanding the need for a fit of rage.  

Cows make great lawnmowers.


----------



## LibertyWool (Oct 23, 2008)

It is quite common to see a cow tethered in my area of Maine.


----------



## travlnusa (Dec 12, 2004)

Our neighbor does that with horses all summer. Rope to halter, and other end of rope over a steel fence post. 

They move the post every few days.

Each spring I see the horsew with a new pony at it side. 

Didnt they do this in the Little House on the Prairie books?


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

My cows have a couple nice pastures~ but I keep looking at all that stuff growing we call a lawn and thinking about tying out a couple of the cows to clip it.


----------



## Farm 36 (Mar 21, 2009)

I just put my horse on the lawn the lawn mower has not ran all this year . To me mowing lawn is an expese with the mower and gas so why not let something use it to good use but instead of mowing lawn and paying for gas I get to buy $100 of hay for the horse in the winter . The horse is tethered . It does not hurt the cow to be tethered I think they are using their resorces to the best of their knowledge.I know you mean well but try to find a way to help them instead of finding fault


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

Our mini horse is often tethered , 
of course from the air our place looks like we have crop circles. we also give him a couple hours to run free in the field every day


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

My neighbor has sheep and cattle. He keeps one cow for milking. He milks her in the morning and later the calf nurses.
He has her tethered outside the fenced area, between the fence and the road. The rope or chain is short enough that she can't quiite get into the road. Each day, he moves her to the next fence post, for fresh grass. Keeps her handy to milk, plus keeps the weeds and grass down in the roadside.

Years ago, his elderly mother would take the flock to the roadsides. The sheep would stay out of the road and close to her while she knitted. Early form of rotational pastures.


Nope, I don't see anything wrong with a rope around a cow's neck.


----------



## quietstar (Dec 11, 2002)

HE must be a favored pet cause they surely don't expect to ge milk from HIM. OK, just a little gender kidding. Truth is, a tame Jersey cow will be happy to take advantage of scattered areas of lush grazing and produce lots of milk as a result. Extra trouble for the homesteader, but good, frugal use of grazing...Glen


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

Tethering also makes them much gentler and easier to handle, simply by the fact that they're handled so much.

It doesn't hurt the cow in the least.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

A fit of rage because a cow is tethered?


LOL


----------



## NE Agrarian (Aug 25, 2009)

Many small dairy operations still use a tie stall barn for their milking herd, The cows are actually tied/tethered in a stall during the milking procedure. As long as the animal has access to feed and water and there is little chance of the rope becoming entangled in something and possibly causing strangulation, I have no problem at all with this. I have actually seen heifers force their head between two boards in a fence and not be able to extricate themselves. In one case we had an animal die because they fell and broke their neck while trying to get out of such a predicament. Wire fencing also creates certain hazards for animals. Growing up we tethered young calves so they wouldn't suckle each other's tails and ears, we didn't have hutches.

As long as consideration is given to any hazards said tethering presents, I don't see any problem with this.


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

sammyd said:


> A fit of rage because a cow is tethered?
> 
> 
> LOL


Okay maybe I am wrong looking at all that do it. But to me 24/7 tied up is just wrong.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Faughts Run Farm said:


> Okay maybe I am wrong looking at all that do it. But to me 24/7 tied up is just wrong.


I admire you for your concern for this animal and although tethering isn't what I would want for mine either, I also recognise that it doesn't hurt them so long as they have sufficient to eat and drink - and that is the important bit. Large animals don't need to have acres to rush around in simply because once they get past babyhood, they stop rushing around and are more interested in the food under their noses. Keep in mind that not so long ago milk cows used to live in the middle of large cities and were tethered all the time. Cattle are very adaptable and as long as they have sufficient food, would quite happily live in your lounge

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

I don't think that's the ideal situation, and the animal would probably be healthier and happier in a more natural setting for a grazing animal, but I do applaud the people for wanting to have a cow and chickens. Sounds like they would be happier as homesteaders than living in a neighborhood.


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

Cliff said:


> I don't think that's the ideal situation, and the animal would probably be healthier and happier in a more natural setting for a grazing animal, but I do applaud the people for wanting to have a cow and chickens. Sounds like they would be happier as homesteaders than living in a neighborhood.



That house is on a 5 acre lot...not a neighborhood at all.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Do they at least move where the cow is tethered or is it always tethered to the shed?


----------



## Judith (Jan 10, 2003)

Does he have food and water? Cows used to be tethered all the time. Not sure why you would tether a male but... Ms. D is often tethered out in the front of the house. I like the fact that I can see her eating out there


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

Cliff said:


> Do they at least move where the cow is tethered or is it always tethered to the shed?


They move the cow and the run in around. The run in is made of plywood big enough for the cow to get in and it is tied to that run in.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

What does all this mean? Good grief, some folks have money for high tech fencing, loads of land to graze, and others don't. Is the animal a bone bag or a healthy cow loved by it's owners. Some folks do the best they can, there is no standard handbook on how to tend to your family cow. Or is there?,,,,Just trying to learn....Topside


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

> Okay maybe I am wrong looking at all that do it. But to me 24/7 tied up is just wrong.


You're looking at it wrong. 
Tethering animals has been happening since we started domesticating them. There are many different managerial styles. Pasturing is just one of many.


----------

